# Cubemania v2.0



## tim (May 12, 2012)

*Newest Update for Cubemania
*
*New Chart*






 It displays _all_*** your solves since you started using Cubemania on a time scaled graph.
 You can decide whether your times should be grouped by day, month or year. 
 Comparisons with your cubing friends/enemies are now much more meaningful.
_*** You can zoom in by dragging with your mouse if you want to get a closer look at your recent progress._


*Details of your last 5, 12 or 100 solves*






 Are a great way to quickly share some solves with other speedcubers.
 They finally provide a way to get your last scramble. ***
_*** That "feature" took us way too long. But hey, it's there now!_

*If you like what you see, go ahead and register!*

You can find us on Facebook as well.


----------



## Thompson (May 12, 2012)

YESSSS!!!!! I've always used cubemania and this just makes it even better. thank you!


----------



## tx789 (May 12, 2012)

It's a lot nicer now. NOw there avg 12's a avg 100 would be cool to have but I really care since I don't use this anymore


----------



## SoulSeeker (May 12, 2012)

then why dont u give it a shot if it's "a lot nicer now"?

i definitly going to use this a lot! only thing missing is a timer for gigaminx


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 13, 2012)

it. is. AMAZING. average of 5, 12, 100 is awesome and it's finally here! when testing it out, i got a 10 second solve and was so happy it tracked your scrambles! thanks for updating it!


----------



## PandaCuber (May 13, 2012)

Looks fun.


----------



## tim (May 13, 2012)

Thompson said:


> YESSSS!!!!! I've always used cubemania and this just makes it even better. thank you!





uyneb2000 said:


> it. is. AMAZING. average of 5, 12, 100 is awesome and it's finally here! when testing it out, i got a 10 second solve and was so happy it tracked your scrambles! thanks for updating it!



Thanks, guys! That feels really good and it outweighs the time I've spent the last few weeks hunting down all those bugs by far! 
There are no averages of 100, though. I might display them along your current average of 5/12, but I won't add it to the records.



SoulSeeker said:


> then why dont u give it a shot if it's "a lot nicer now"?


 
Well, I wouldn't switch timers either if I've already submitted thousands of solves elsewhere.


----------



## AustinReed (May 13, 2012)

I might start playing around with this again


----------



## Carrot (May 13, 2012)

So many fake results in there 

Megaminx is kinda obvious, top 4 singles are:
0.10
0.42
6.83
28.63

I guess any avg5 and avg12 sub 2 for pyraminx is fake too... and anything sub 0.4 single is also fake the rest of the singles I don't know about, because I didn't look at their scrambles 

5x5 in 2 seconds? cool story bro! 

ohshi!! PLL time attack hahaha xD

just to name a few 

EDIT: nvm this edit fixed itself xD


----------



## mchedlo213 (May 13, 2012)

wow! never heard before,will chekc it out = )
nice work right there = )


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 25, 2012)

started using it.
very nice site design, simp,e yet effective animations and great database managing. 

thanks!


----------



## tim (May 26, 2012)

A small update: I added mark2's random state scrambler for Pyraminx and 2x2x2. Thanks to Jaap Scherphuis, Syoji Takamatsu, Michael Gottlieb, Tom van der Zanden and Lucas Garron for their awesome work! 
Aaaand: Cubemania should now work with IE8+.

Some people might be interested in the technology behind Cubemania:
The backend is written in Ruby using Rails 3.2 and provides a JSON Api for the frontend written in Coffeescript using Backbone.js. Almost all page rendering (except for login/session stuff) is done in the browser using eco templates.
The source code is here.


----------



## IanTheCuber (May 26, 2012)

I think the graph line still should be there.

IM BACK INTO CUBING AND AWAY FROM MINECRAFT! YAAAAAAY!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 25, 2012)

So I've been using cubemania again for the last few weeks. I like the new updates and everything a lot, in particular the shorter scrambles for 2x2 and pyraminx. Something I noticed was the clock scrambles seem a little weird to me. When the pins are UUUU or DDDD, it gives both a u=x and a d=y part of the scramble when it should just be UUUU u=x, DDDD d=y because there are no pins that are down in UUUU and likewise no pins that are up in DDDD.

Edit: In addition, there are some instances where I see -6 in Square-1 scrambles when it should just be a 6.


----------



## dbuck84 (Aug 29, 2012)

i use it! its awesome!


----------



## tim (Oct 26, 2012)

*Awesome Update for Cubemania
*
*New Chart*






 It displays _all_*** your solves since you started using Cubemania on a time scaled graph.
 You can decide whether your times should be grouped by day, month or year. 
 Comparisons with your cubing friends/enemies are now much more meaningful.
_*** You can zoom in by dragging with your mouse if you want to get a closer look at your recent progress._


*Details of your last 5, 12 or 100 solves*






 Are a great way to quickly share some solves with other speedcubers.
 They finally provide a way to get your last scramble. ***
_*** That "feature" took us way too long. But hey, it's there now!_

*If you like what you see, go ahead and register!*

You can find us on Facebook as well.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 26, 2012)

tim said:


> It displays _all_*** your solves since you started using Cubemania on a time scaled graph.
> You can decide whether your times should be grouped by day, month or year.
> Comparisons with your cubing friends/enemies are now much more meaningful.


Yay! Thanks Tim!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 26, 2012)

Not sure if its just me or it happen to anyone else. The date on the graph isn't accurate. While I tried to zoom in my recent 3x3 session on the graph, the time axis disappear. Overall, I liked it, in fact, I've been looking for it but don't know what its call, hence my last solve since today was June '11. Its good that I finally found it.  Great work there!


----------



## tim (Oct 26, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Yay! Thanks Tim!



You're welcome! 
The next thing I want to add is the old "Download as CSV/Excel" feature. But that's not so easy since some people just went crazy and have tons of solve on Cubemania. ^^ Downloading all of them would block the server for some seconds... It should be in next week, though.



NevinsCPH said:


> Not sure if its just me or it happen to anyone else. The date on the graph isn't accurate. While I tried to zoom in my recent 3x3 session on the graph, the time axis disappear. Overall, I liked it, in fact, I've been looking for it but don't know what its call, hence my last solve since today was June '11. Its good that I finally found it.  Great work there!



The date of the data points are always the first day of (day / week / month). So, they're only accurate if you select "Group by day" (maybe there are some time zone issues, though. I'll look into it). And thanks for mentioning it. That's actually confusing and I'll add the date range to the data points instead of the date of one (arbitrary) date.
The disappearing of the time axis shouldn't happen, though. Which browser and OS do you use?
And: Thanks!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 27, 2012)

tim said:


> You're welcome!
> The next thing I want to add is the old "Download as CSV/Excel" feature. But that's not so easy since some people just went crazy and have tons of solve on Cubemania. ^^ Downloading all of them would block the server for some seconds... It should be in next week, though.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using Chrome on Window 7 Pro 64bit. I think it might be bacause that the range is very big so that the time axis disappear, my last solve before today were in June 2011, that might be the problem.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 27, 2012)

I still wish that there was a place where every one of your solve times were stored, not neccesarily on the timer page but maybe under a section called database where all of yours (and others) stats were stored


----------



## Hunter (Oct 27, 2012)

I like the new graph.


----------



## tim (Oct 27, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> I'm using Chrome on Window 7 Pro 64bit. I think it might be bacause that the range is very big so that the time axis disappear, my last solve before today were in June 2011, that might be the problem.



Ah, "time axis". The one on the left. I confused myself… And yes, I can reproduce it. Not sure what's going on, though. I'll look into it.



ducttapecuber said:


> I still wish that there was a place where every one of your solve times were stored, not neccesarily on the timer page but maybe under a section called database where all of yours (and others) stats were stored



Could you be more precise with what you have in mind? What information is missing or which task would you like to accomplish?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 27, 2012)

My idea is that there is a new section where all solve times could be accessed. I have done way more than 150 solves using cubemania, however only those solves are displayed. 
I like the idea of the new style of graphs but I do believe that it is in the wrong place. The older style of graph worked for where it was in the site. It displayed your last several sessions and showed your current consistency. The newer graph would better fit in the new section I am proposing. This section could be called "progress" or "database" and include all solve times and the new graph style. This shows your progression over time.
Hope this was clear enough to understand!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 27, 2012)

That'll be really great and nice off you to do that!


----------



## Ralinda4 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's be great to solve the problem of not being able to see all of your times. I pre-emptively nipped it at the bud when I started using the software 5 months ago by saving all my times in a separate spreadsheet (which has had the side effect of greatly improving my ability to use excel).

I'm not sure if it's intentional or unintentional, but it would be interesting when zooming in to be able to see all the times included in a 'dot'. Possibly by clicking on it, or just by zooming in on only it. This could give people a way to see all of their times on a certain day or month (although not altogether, unless something else was added).


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't know if this was mentioned before, but I think it'd be cool if the times were still saved, but you could start a different session or restart the session. I always like to do non-rolling avg 12s in my warm-up, so I wouldn't like any previous time to count in the next average.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 27, 2012)

Or have the ability to start temporary session, then it comes up with blank stats, then uses the old graph with individual solves, then when you are done you can hit "submit" and it adds that temporary session into your overall times.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 27, 2012)

Haven't been on this in quite some time. Looks like I need to update sometimes.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Just joined 3 days ago, I love it! The layout is awesome. The only thing I wish it had was a 15 second countdown


----------



## spectre013 (Dec 16, 2012)

I really liked Cubemania but as a Data junkie I like to look at the numbers and see trends in my solves, but only being able to go back and see the last 150 solves is a harsh limitation. That is just a few days of data for me, If I could just see all of my data I would still be using the site.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 21, 2012)

I was solving and forgot to start the timer. To change that I just pressed the spacebar twice to get a new scramble. Now my best 3x3x3 time is 0.82 seconds. I deleted that time from my history but still my best 3x3x3 time is shown as 0.82 seconds. How can I fix that.

Basically it takes the time even after I delete it from my records.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 21, 2012)

spectre013 said:


> I really liked Cubemania but as a Data junkie I like to look at the numbers and see trends in my solves, but only being able to go back and see the last 150 solves is a harsh limitation. That is just a few days of data for me, If I could just see all of my data I would still be using the site.



Please fix/add this^^^^


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 7, 2013)

I like how I go to ask a question on a thread and I am the last person to post on it some time ago^^^ (happened like 5 times this week)

But I went onto cubemania this week to do some solves and it when i click on "timer" it quickly shows "enable JavaScript..." How do I do that? I have tried several different ways, but none have worked... And this is the computer I usually use, and have used cubemania on, so I don't know why its doing this now


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 7, 2013)

That has been happening to me as well and I have used the timer a lot on this computer. So far I have found no way to make it work


----------



## tim (Jan 7, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> I like how I go to ask a question on a thread and I am the last person to post on it some time ago^^^ (happened like 5 times this week)
> 
> But I went onto cubemania this week to do some solves and it when i click on "timer" it quickly shows "enable JavaScript..." How do I do that? I have tried several different ways, but none have worked... And this is the computer I usually use, and have used cubemania on, so I don't know why its doing this now





SirWaffle said:


> That has been happening to me as well and I have used the timer a lot on this computer. So far I have found no way to make it work



Sorry, guys. Total fail on my part. It should work again.

If you're at it check out the new profile page. I've rearranged how the records are being displayed.
Bonus feature: If you're logged in and visit someone else's profile, you'll get a neat comparison between him/her and you.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 7, 2013)

Yay! Thanks for fixing it. Also I really like the new way the records are displayed.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 7, 2013)

tim said:


> Sorry, guys. Total fail on my part. It should work again.
> 
> If you're at it check out the new profile page. I've rearranged how the records are being displayed.
> Bonus feature: If you're logged in and visit someone else's profile, you'll get a neat comparison between him/her and you.



YAY! Its fixed! Thanks!
I like the new recors display! But I still think that we need a place where ALL of your solves are stores


----------



## tim (Jan 25, 2013)

I added a neat activity diagram to your profile page:







I think all these little green dots are a great way to keep motivated. 
The *greener* they are, the *harder* you practiced!

Check mine out! (You need to be *logged in* to be able to see it, though.)


----------



## tim (Feb 26, 2013)

oddlespuddle said:


> *1. Inspection time.* But no like cubetimer.com where you have the wait the full time., More like Qqtimer where you can interrupt it and begin the solve in the middle of inspection



I just added a 15s inspection timer like the one qqtimer has.



oddlespuddle said:


> *2. Deleting solves in bulk.* Since I came back to this timer, I've gotten a lot faster and, after clicking show more solves, deleting them all, and refreshing tons of times, I just ended up destroying my old account and starting a new one. A feature to deleting many solves at a time would be helpful.
> Aside from that, it's perfect! Keep up the great work! Thanks!



I don't really understand. Why do you want to delete old (and valid) solves? They shouldn't get in your way or do they?


----------



## Thompson (Feb 26, 2013)

It would be awesome to know your best average of 100 too. Love this site.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 27, 2013)

tim said:


> I don't really understand. Why do you want to delete old (and valid) solves? They shouldn't get in your way or do they?



I don't know if there's another option on the site but sometimes I like to time just my f2l or LL. It would be convenient to clear all those times after as they would interfere with the averages. Not sure if there would be another reason. 

Also one thing I really like about qqtimer is that if I miss the spacebar and hit "b" or "n" or something like that, it will still stop the timer. Would it be possible to incorporate this?

Thanks for the post I just registered and really enjoy the site


----------



## cub3d (Jun 20, 2014)

sorry for the bump but I have a question. I accidentally started the timer and recorded a 0.98s single and now it is considered my 'record'. How can I delete this solve from my record?


----------



## mati1242 (Jun 20, 2014)

I have the same problem for a long time, and I think there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Chree (Jun 20, 2014)

You can click the little X next to the time in your records. It'll disappear, but your records only refresh after a little while. So just give it time.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

Does anyone still use this timer?


----------



## teboecubes (Dec 6, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Does anyone still use this timer?


I did until August 2017


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 3, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> I did until August 2017


I still use it! Cs and qq reset if you have a lot of solves


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 29, 2018)

What happened to cubemania???


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2018)

I see it is dead now. I'm sure I visited it not too many months ago, so it must have fairly recently closed down. It seems like it hasn't really been maintained much in the last few years. A pity - it was a truly wonderful site back when it first came out.


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 30, 2018)

Now I lost all of my PB's lol.


----------



## AMCuber (Oct 1, 2018)

I always thought that csTimer was overrated, but I guess I have to use it.


Mike Hughey said:


> I see it is dead now. I'm sure I visited it not too many months ago, so it must have fairly recently closed down. It seems like it hasn't really been maintained much in the last few years. A pity - it was a truly wonderful site back when it first came out.


It actually died a few days ago.


----------



## AMCuber (Oct 2, 2018)

It's alive!!


----------

